# Which Brand of Washing Machine?



## Maxx62

Well, our second hand washing machine has given up the ghost, and I'm going to have to buy a new one within the next few days. I've been looking at an LG machine for around 15,000, but it looks kinda like a gadgety, with a lot of unnecessary push buttons, and I don't like the way that the tubs swings back and forth so easily. I was wondering if anyone had experience any particular brand, and which ones might be more reliable that the others? From what I can tell, they all seem to have come off the same assembly line in China, regardless of the brand name displayed on their control panel?


----------



## lefties43332

well,,i just bought a new cheapo sanyo from ocampos,,5 yr warranty and wife commented on how well it cleans the clothes. Not bad for a throwaway.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Maxx62 said:


> Well, our second hand washing machine has given up the ghost, and I'm going to have to buy a new one within the next few days. I've been looking at an LG machine for around 15,000, but it looks kinda like a gadgety, with a lot of unnecessary push buttons, and I don't like the way that the tubs swings back and forth so easily. I was wondering if anyone had experience any particular brand, and which ones might be more reliable that the others? From what I can tell, they all seem to have come off the same assembly line in China, regardless of the brand name displayed on their control panel?


That's just about it I think---all cut from the same mold. Best ones are the Electrolux Full auto front loading machine is a good one. Depending on the size load it will wash it will run about P32,000 and up. Seems expensive for here and compared to the ones you're looking at. But remember; you get what you pay for. Also, being full automatic, whoever does laundry has a much easier and faster job without making the entire place look like a Chinese hand laundry.
LG also has front loaders for about the same price that are equally as good in my opinion.


----------



## 197649

Maxx62 said:


> Well, our second hand washing machine has given up the ghost, and I'm going to have to buy a new one within the next few days. I've been looking at an LG machine for around 15,000, but it looks kinda like a gadgety, with a lot of unnecessary push buttons, and I don't like the way that the tubs swings back and forth so easily. I was wondering if anyone had experience any particular brand, and which ones might be more reliable that the others? From what I can tell, they all seem to have come off the same assembly line in China, regardless of the brand name displayed on their control panel?


We bought an LG 2 years ago no problems but we also have one of those manual washers its small you have to add water by hand. My wife also washes her clothes by hand just can't get her to use the machine. So for me it was a waste of money.


----------



## Gary D

I think if I didn't buy the asawa a european style front loader when we retire to the Philippines fulltime I'd be in deep trouble. Here in the UK we currently have a Sanyo bubble thingy but did have a direct drive LG at one time. Was easily the shortest lived wsshing machine we have owned.


----------



## cvgtpc1

An old friend that fixed appliances told me long ago you're better off buying cheap disposable washing machines/dryers, which I've done and haven't gone wrong.

Had one of the plastic ones I paid 4500P for I think. Worked good enough and wasn't that big a deal when Yolanda took it. One of the full automatic ones would be nice but what else does anyone have to do when retired? lol

I know I whine a lot about Yolanda in my posts but that b really messed up my future plans!!


----------



## DonAndAbby

We bought an LG WFD120SSV Washer for p23k and that included a 2 year warranty extension. It is a top loader. It has been great. The only drawbacks are that it does not have a pump, like almost all washers in the Philippines. You need to let it gravity drain so make sure your washer area is set up for that. I could not use it in the American style wash room of my new house so we have it on the terrace. Secondly, it does not have hot water input so if you want hot you have to work that out. Also typical for washers sold here.

LG engineers and makes very solid products, IMHO. My first major experience with them was buying a top loader HE washer and dryer in the US. It was by far the best washer and dryer I have ever owned.

The new top loaders are great. They don't have the beater bar in the middle and are gentler on your clothes. They also are less likely to develop scrud than a front loader. However the wash times are longer.

I bought an Electolux dryer for p15k and regret it. It is too small. A dryer needs to be big so the clothes can be tossed properly. We put baby clothes in it and they don't toss at all, they just stick to the sides. A large dryer will be at least p30k.

The cheap washers that are not automatic will do the job, but they are small and transferring the load to the spinner is lame, IMHO.


----------



## jon1

I have a Whirlpool top loader. A little bit expensive but it has a pump for the spin cycle (most PI cheap ones don't) and the clothes hang dry within a day as long as it is not raining. 

I expect it to last for at least 10 years (like in the US).

I payed almost 30,000 for mine but it also has a Hot water input which Don's doesn't.


----------



## M.C.A.

Fully automatic ones,(we use a Frigidaire) it's no fun taking the clothes out of one spot and sticking them in another, we used that kind for about 2 decades. Machine that the mechanic or technician can fix, they all break down eventually no matter what brand, ours was found floating along with another appliance in 2009 flood but both still work, the washer electrical panel (small one) burned out a year after the flood but was fixed at the house, technician from the store came out and changed it, I think the cost of the unit was 30,000 peso's.


----------



## Maxx62

cvgtpc1 said:


> An old friend that fixed appliances told me long ago you're better off buying cheap disposable washing machines/dryers, which I've done and haven't gone wrong.
> 
> Had one of the plastic ones I paid 4500P for I think. Worked good enough and wasn't that big a deal when Yolanda took it. One of the full automatic ones would be nice but what else does anyone have to do when retired? lol
> 
> I know I whine a lot about Yolanda in my posts but that b really messed up my future plans!!


That's probably a good idea for most people, but based upon the way my wife always overloaded our machines back home, I wonder if we could get six months out of one of those plastic machines? I think I better just bite the bullet and by a middle of the road machine, and hope that will last two - three years. (My wife should get a job in the washing machine factory breaking their machines.)


----------



## Maxx62

Gary D said:


> I think if I didn't buy the asawa a european style front loader when we retire to the Philippines fulltime I'd be in deep trouble. Here in the UK we currently have a Sanyo bubble thingy but did have a direct drive LG at one time. Was easily the shortest lived wsshing machine we have owned.


Any idea what caused your LG to die so quickly?


----------



## Gary D

Maxx62 said:


> Any idea what caused your LG to die so quickly?


The drum bearings went and as it was direct drive the cost of repair was prohibitive. If I recall correctly it was only a few weeks after the guarentee expired. It was the first time I'd bought a premium washing machine, I think it's best to treat them as through away and just buy cheap.


----------



## JShannon

Hard to get the fiancee into the mind set of using a washer and dryer or even using a laundry service, the 1st time we did use a service they mixed with somebody elses laundry and left ours with colours that weren't there to start off with. Haven't used one since, she prefers to do it by hand.

Building a house in the new year and planning on quality W&D but I expect that a certain amount of it will still be deemed as only being able to be done by hand. As long as it is not me doing the laundry by hand I am OK with that.

Some ideas and traits are hard to change for people, one thing at a time and I am sure it will all work out.

Cheers


----------



## Gary D

JShannon said:


> Hard to get the fiancee into the mind set of using a washer and dryer or even using a laundry service, the 1st time we did use a service they mixed with somebody elses laundry and left ours with colours that weren't there to start off with. Haven't used one since, she prefers to do it by hand.
> 
> Building a house in the new year and planning on quality W&D but I expect that a certain amount of it will still be deemed as only being able to be done by hand. As long as it is not me doing the laundry by hand I am OK with that.
> 
> Some ideas and traits are hard to change for people, one thing at a time and I am sure it will all work out.
> 
> Cheers


Once she's used an automatic there will be no going back.

The trouble with hand washing is that the clothes wear a lot quicker. A friend of our's recounts how she as a child used to go down to the river and beat the clothes on a rock, can't be good for your delicates.


----------



## lefties43332

Gary D said:


> Once she's used an automatic there will be no going back.
> 
> The trouble with hand washing is that the clothes wear a lot quicker. A friend of our's recounts how she as a child used to go down to the river and beat the clothes on a rock, can't be good for your delicates.


some people resist change...handwashing is a tradition. If mine wasnt caring for an 8 month old,,a house,,a hubby I would have let her handwash but she was just too busy from 6 am until midnite. Now I can use the machine to give her some rest time. Ive said it many times on here. Im a very lucky guy. I got an old fashioned filipina,,frugal,,loving,humble,,honest and EXTREMELY hard working. Im not a guy who needed a mom to rule me,,just aint happening.


----------



## Maxx62

Well, I guess I'll just roll the dice and go with the LG machine I've been looking at. Seems like everything is a calculated risk when it comes to buying appliances here, and if it lasts two - three years I'll be happy. I went outside to start the old Toyota truck we use for brining large items home. I turned the key and it was dead has a door nail. Took a look under the hood and the battery was gone. Well, more fun in the Philippines. I guess I'd rather pay deliver fee than buy a battery that is just going to disappear again.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Maxx62 said:


> Well, I guess I'll just roll the dice and go with the LG machine I've been looking at. Seems like everything is a calculated risk when it comes to buying appliances here, and if it lasts two - three years I'll be happy. I went outside to start the old Toyota truck we use for brining large items home. I turned the key and it was dead has a door nail. Took a look under the hood and the battery was gone. Well, more fun in the Philippines. I guess I'd rather pay deliver fee than buy a battery that is just going to disappear again.


Here in the land of smiles, those old and unused vehicle batteries build up a slow static overload of a charge. In doing so, several small legs grow and they seem to just get up and walk away:faint:
You don't really think that there would be anyone dishonest enough in the Philippines to just take that battery do you :noidea:???

Sorry, I know it's maddening but I just could not resist poking some fun at the look you must have had on your face when you discovered the missing battery.
Just be careful,,,,,, some *honest* neighbor just might try to sell you a second hand battery...


----------



## cvgtpc1

Jet Lag said:


> Here in the land of smiles, those old and unused vehicle batteries build up a slow static overload of a charge. In doing so, several small legs grow and they seem to just get up and walk away:faint:
> You don't really think that there would be anyone dishonest enough in the Philippines to just take that battery do you :noidea:???
> 
> Sorry, I know it's maddening but I just could not resist poking some fun at the look you must have had on your face when you discovered the missing battery.
> Just be careful,,,,,, some *honest* neighbor just might try to sell you a second hand battery...


My brother-in-law, who lives in a sleepy little town in Samar, where he grew up with all his neighbors, all are great friends, known all for years - will have his motorcycle battery stolen if he doesn't remove it each night.

On one of my visits his son didn't and sure enough it was gone the next morning...

What really sucks to me is life is very hard there and then you have to worry about people in your same lot doing that to you.


----------



## cvgtpc1

lefties43332 said:


> Im not a guy who needed a mom to rule me,,just aint happening.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Maxx62

cvgtpc1 said:


> My brother-in-law, who lives in a sleepy little town in Samar, where he grew up with all his neighbors, all are great friends, known all for years - will have his motorcycle battery stolen if he doesn't remove it each night.
> 
> On one of my visits his son didn't and sure enough it was gone the next morning...
> 
> What really sucks to me is life is very hard there and then you have to worry about people in your same lot doing that to you.


Well, in this case the truck actually belongs to one of my in-laws, so it really didn't bother me that much, just a minor nuisance that's all.


----------



## cvgtpc1

Maxx62 said:


> Well, in this case the truck actually belongs to one of my in-laws, so it really didn't bother me that much, just a minor nuisance that's all.


But is it on him or you to replace it LOL


----------



## Maxx62

cvgtpc1 said:


> But is it on him or you to replace it LOL


Nope, I won't be the one to replace it. it will probably sit idle for the next few months until someone else buys a battery for it. The only way I'd be willing to buy a battery is if I really need it to buy a load of hollow blocks. Nope, let it sit.


----------



## colemanlee

We own two, a Samsung automatic that I bought when I was single and a single tub off brand that my wife bought because she didnt like the way the Samsung cleaned. We are doing the wash for eight people. My wife now uses the automatic I brought for just large items like sheets, Uses the single tub for most everything else, and still does the pail and scrub board for some things. I dont complain as she can get stains out that would have been impossible in the states. She can regularly get out tuba and oil stains. Washing is not my department so as far as I'm concerned if its clean Im happy...


----------



## Maxx62

As luck would have it, they were out of stock on the LG I wanted to get, so I picked up a Midea brand washer (FP90LTL070GETLN) for about the same price as the LG (13,000 Php). Of course the the hoses that came with the machine were to short, so I had to go back to the mall to pick up new ones (1,450 Php). Next, I noticed that waster was leaking from around the handle on the hose bib, so at first I tried to fix it, but then I just ended up replacing it. And to think, I came here to take it easy.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Nice Washer*



Maxx62 said:


> As luck would have it, they were out of stock on the LG I wanted to get, so I picked up a Midea brand washer (FP90LTL070GETLN) for about the same price as the LG (13,000 Php). Of course the the hoses that came with the machine were to short, so I had to go back to the mall to pick up new ones (1,450 Php). Next, I noticed that waster was leaking from around the handle on the hose bib, so at first I tried to fix it, but then I just ended up replacing it. And to think, I came here to take it easy.


Looks like a nice washer, I had similar issues replacing the drain hose, nothing seems to fit. The most wanted items seem to be out of stock also.


----------



## ohemjee

I'm surprised how expensive electronic appliances here... 

Bought Fujidenzo air dry dryer (less than php 3,000,small one), I don't want to use washing machine anymore because i think it's a waste of electricity&water-also it'll ruin clothes much faster (moreover if you use the lower quality machine)
What I do is soak the clothes for few minutes, swirl it around with hand, rinse, then put em inside laundry machine bag, throw inside machine, hang dry inside bathroom♥

[EDIT] This will only really work well for OCD, single woman like me I think lol. I personally prefer Electrolux for washing machine. Back in hometown we got this Electrolux washing machine, already 10 years and still spinning well (within 10 years only regular maintenance and minor repairing needed) My Mom is such a great preserver that machine still looks new!


----------



## Mohithgurul

*Best Washing Machine*

Washing Machine an Laundry Device to reduce all our Efforts of Clothing and Washing in such an Effective Device.

Finding such Electronic Device, we have to consider so many things which will help you reduce efforts. Then Buying such a Device...How serious should we us while making that decision.

Must things while choosing an Best Washing Machine is,

1.Washing Settings
2.Spin Cycle
3.Efficiency
4.Size
5.Load Capacity
6.Is it Dryer or not
7.Type of Drum

And Find whether it is an Cost Efficient or not? Check all these things while Buying such a Washing Machine.


----------



## Mohithgurul

*Best Washing Machine*

Washing Machine an Laundry Device to reduce all our Efforts of Clothing and Washing in such an Effective Device.

Finding such Electronic Device, we have to consider so many things which will help you reduce efforts. Then Buying such a Device...How serious should we us while making that decision.

Must things while choosing an Best Washing Machine is,

1.Washing Settings
2.Spin Cycle
3.Efficiency
4.Size
5.Load Capacity
6.Is it Dryer or not
7.Type of Drum

And Find whether it is an Cost Efficient or not? Check all these things while Buying such a Washing Machine.


----------



## bobby1947

aah the Washing M/C saga ! been there done it ! and for what we have a laundry room a wooden extension on the back of the sisters house, complete with seperate spin dryer on concete stand.
The washing M/C and dryer just sit there smiling as the wife and sister sit on tiny plastic seats merrily scrubbing away at the clothes with a scrubbing brush ! discussing the latest gossip this is every day except weekends !still as long as they are happy !


----------



## John1850

Hi, I've always had fully automatic front loaders in the UK and bought an LG washer/dryer here in the Philippines in January when we bought another house and is installed in our laundry room.

It's true it has all the programs that one may need ;even a setting to download or make your own custom wash setting. It is a "push a few buttons" and forget about the laundry machine; ideal for me (the wife is afraid she will push the wrong button) as I do all the laundry.
It is capable of washing denims or delicate clothing on different settings.

You can use the set programs and/or alter them:
the temperature of the water from cold to 95 degrees centigrade (almost boiling),
the spin speed from zero to 1400 revs per minute ( makes clothes almost dry),
can have extra rinse cycle to the wash cycle.

One can have the machine automatically dry the washed clothes without any more button pressing, or can just wash the clothes for line drying. Of course you can also just put wet/ damp clothes in the machine and just dry them.
You can either hang the outlet hose over the wash basin / sink or insert it into a standpipe to pipe the waste water into the nearest ground sink. Pumps out the waste water and is not simply via gravity.

It is quiet and washes the clothes clean without wearing the clothes out as is the case with the traditional Philippine handwashing routine and to some extent all top loaders with the central agitator.

10.5 kg wash and 7.5 KG drying capacity.
Stainless steel drum and motor has 10 year warranty. Uses very little water and very little electric. It was expensive, about 50,000 (then some discount) but in my opinion, for my own personal use, well worth the expense because it does everything I want a washing machine to do. And of course it saves money on water, electricity bills, and detergent as well as all the time one would spend doing the laundry. It's true that I am retired but I have no desire to spend my personal time in laundry chores.

NB the drums "appear" to wobble if pushed hard by hand because the drum is held by shock absorbers (like car suspension). If a shock absorber were to fail then the drum would hit the side of the metal case as it rotated. Possible to replace these if they fail; one did fail in the UK (Electrolux??) after about ten years but could be replaced.
Have always bought leading brands (for the country) and never been disappointed.
John


----------



## cvgtpc1

An appliance repair person told me long ago is cheaper buy a cheap model and replace it than a high-end model and fix it eventually. Has worked for us. And the cheap one could last years anyway.


----------



## John1850

cvgtpc1 said:


> An appliance repair person told me long ago is cheaper buy a cheap model and replace it than a high-end model and fix it eventually. Has worked for us. And the cheap one could last years anyway.


That's perfectly true if money is the main reason for buying a particular brand or type. It's even cheaper to just buy a few plastic bowls, a board and a scrubbing brush which is at one extreme of the laundry choice; however I am motivated by convenience for me personally and that is why I made the choice I did after much research here in the Philippines (far too much sub standard stuff about compared to Europe). 
Granted my personal choice was at the other extreme, but I am very pleased that I made it; because it gives me speed, convenience and choices in laundry.
John


----------



## Cebu Citizen

John1850 said:


> That's perfectly true if money is the main reason for buying a particular brand or type. It's even cheaper to just buy a few plastic bowls, a board and a scrubbing brush which is at one extreme of the laundry choice; however I am motivated by convenience for me personally and that is why I made the choice I did after much research here in the Philippines (far too much sub standard stuff about compared to Europe).
> Granted my personal choice was at the other extreme, but I am very pleased that I made it; because it gives me speed, convenience and choices in laundry.
> John


I am the same...I feel like I made a good choice as well by buying at the extreme upper limit of the spectrum with the purchase of a 112,000 peso Panasonic washer dryer combination with an internal hot water heater, so you can wash in hot or warm or cold water and fully dry your clothes ALL in one machine and in one load with virtually a dozen different washer and/or dryer settings and controls to fit your specific personal needs. The Japanese Panasonic I bought has lasted me nearly six years with absolutely no breakdown issues...just an occasional filter cleaning...


----------



## Gary D

Cebu Citizen said:


> I am the same...I feel like I made a good choice as well by buying at the extreme upper limit of the spectrum with the purchase of a 112,000 peso Panasonic washer dryer combination with an internal hot water heater, so you can wash in hot or warm or cold water and fully dry your clothes ALL in one machine and in one load with virtually a dozen different washer and/or dryer settings and controls to fit your specific personal needs. The Japanese Panasonic I bought has lasted me nearly six years with absolutely no breakdown issues...just an occasional filter cleaning...


Yes my wife gets a couple extra hours face time whilst her sisters are sitting on their little plastic stool.


----------



## M.C.A.

Cebu Citizen said:


> I am the same...I feel like I made a good choice as well by buying at the extreme upper limit of the spectrum with the purchase of a 112,000 peso Panasonic washer dryer combination with an internal hot water heater, so you can wash in hot or warm or cold water and fully dry your clothes ALL in one machine and in one load with virtually a dozen different washer and/or dryer settings and controls to fit your specific personal needs. The Japanese Panasonic I bought has lasted me nearly six years with absolutely no breakdown issues...just an occasional filter cleaning...


I think if I could afford to buy a 112,000 peso combination I'd do it also. We went the cheaper route for 5 years with the Sharp washer and then the spinner attached and wow I have to say it really sucked! and was labor intensive required turning on and shutting off the water, draining and it destroyed our comforters, because you have to lift those out to stick in the spin dryer or if to large it hangs out to dry for days.

I had enough and went back to a LG branded top loader washer unit and so far it's been terrific and much quieter it has the inverter motor the price was 21,000 pesos and I added a two year extended warranty, it's made our lives less stressful and less work, I don't see anymore tangles either.


----------

